# Help! Redish brown circles on her skin.



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So recently my dog developed(overnight) a bunch of circles on her skin. They're reddish/black and all are mostly perfect circles. She's on advantage for fleas and ticks, and my first thought was flea dirt. But I've never seen flea dirt in perfect circles. Also recently the other dogs in the house (all female) have been taking a higher interest in sniffing her girl parts. She's been fixed for 3 months now, and her vagina looks slightly puffed. I'm not sure if this is related, but I thought I'd mention it.

Here's a picture:









I tried to wipe it off with a warm wash clothe and some of it came off, but I don't wanna scrub away at it and cause more irritation if I don't have to. She was bathed about a week or so ago with hypoallergenic shampoo and that was when I applied the flea medication. Any help is appreciated, I'm disabled and still am waiting on my disability to kick in, so if I can avoid a vet bill that would be awesome...haha

Wingman


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

It looks to me like a fungus. I would get some athletics food cream and put it on twice daily for 7 days. See if that does not help.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks! I did some reasearch and read about "yeast infection" of the skin around the privy parts. You think this could explain the circles, and explain why the other girls are taking a high interest in sniffing her parts?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Other than yeast, the only thing I can think of is dandelions. If you cut the grass and she squatted to pee, the dandelion stems can leave perfectly round dark brown stains (I have ruined a lot of clothes that way).


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Wingman said:


> Thanks! I did some reasearch and read about "yeast infection" of the skin around the privy parts. You think this could explain the circles, and explain why the other girls are taking a high interest in sniffing her parts?


The swelling... Is she spayed? If not she might be going in heat. If she is spayed and swelling usually that would mean she might be getting an infection in her volva so you then would need to talk to a vet to have them put on antibotics & swab for testing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree since she is spayed she could be coming down with vaginitis but don't rush off to the vet, give it some time and see if it goes away. If you see any green discharge or notice an odor then it is time to go to the vet to get antibiotics.

The circles could be some sort of yeast or fungus and i agree try the cream for a week and see if it clears up.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! You've all been very helpful, I'm going to give her another bath with the hypoallergenic shampoo, and then dry her well, and see if the circles can be easily washed away, without scrubbing. Just to see if something might have just gotten on her skin. As far as an infection, I'll monitor it and see if I notice any discharge. 

One thing I do notice is that she never seems to pee and completely empty her bladder when outside, I don't know if it's because she's excited to be outside and running around. But she'll squat for a few seconds and pee, then 5 minutes later squat again and pee and then do it again and again...lol And she never sniffs before she pees, usually, she just goes out and squats. Could this be due to an infection? 

Thank you all again, everyone here is very helpful! I've owned a lot of dogs growing up, but my mom mainly took care of them, health wise. This is my first dog that I've owned, so I'm trying to expand my knowledge! lol 

Wingman


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Wingman said:


> One thing I do notice is that she never seems to pee and completely empty her bladder when outside, I don't know if it's because she's excited to be outside and running around. But she'll squat for a few seconds and pee, then 5 minutes later squat again and pee and then do it again and again...lol And she never sniffs before she pees, usually, she just goes out and squats. Could this be due to an infection?


Sounds like she is getting a bladder infection b/c a bladder infection hurts when you put to much pressure on it when it gets to full & when you try to express (muscle) to release.

Another suggestion so you do not have to take her to the vet as you do not see a discharge is get her on some "cranberry pills" dogs will not drink cranberry but you can give it in capsule form .. In vitamin section of a walmart or any drug store


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I second that on a possible Bladder or Urinary Tract Infection something to watch close. If you let those go too long it can really fester and become a bigger problem.
You can buy over the counter antibiotics without a vet and that might be something you might want to try is putting her on a course of them and seeing if it help. Some UTI's or bladder infections need stronger antibiotics but you can try the OTC kind. There is a sticky thread that says must have meds for your dog. There is info on OTC antibiotics you can buy and get the Cephalexin.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll give her some cranberry pills, I think she might have a UTI because not only does she never completely empty her bladder, she also drinks an insane amount of water. Everytime she passes the bowl she has to fill up.

How many MG of of the cranberry pills do I give her? 

Wingman


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Wingman said:


> I'll give her some cranberry pills, I think she might have a UTI because not only does she never completely empty her bladder, she also drinks an insane amount of water. Everytime she passes the bowl she has to fill up.
> 
> How many MG of of the cranberry pills do I give her?
> 
> Wingman


Usually a human dosage on bottles is 3 to 4 pills depending on the brand. 
Give her the same dosage as a human for her first 3 days then go to half. If it is 3 pills give her 2. Her body will take what it needs and dispose the rest.


----------

